
Huawei unveils the World's Slimmest Android Smartphone - zhiQ
http://www.greyreview.com/2012/01/10/huawei-unveils-the-worlds-slimmest-android-smartphone/
======
kalleboo
I still wish phone manufacturers would take this "world's slimmest
technology", and then build a phone that's a regular thickness only with 3x
the battery life.

~~~
janus
I agree. At least an optimal extended battery would be nice.

Nevertheless, I think that the problem with current smartphone batteries is
that the leap from a day of use to a little more than one day loses the
convenience of charging it at home at night.

For example, I'm used to charge my iPhone at night in my bedside, and the
iPhone lasts about a working-day of charge.

A battery that lasted 1.5 days would not be as useful, because the battery
would probably drain somewhere where having access to the battery charger is
not as convenient as the one plugged at your bedside.

~~~
Goronmon
>A battery that lasted 1.5 day would not be as useful, because the battery
would probably drain somewhere where having access to the battery charger is
not as convenient as the one plugged at your bedside.

A battery that lasted "1.5 days" might actually last a full day of heavy use,
such as during travel. That's my biggest complaint about battery life with
smartphones. They will generally last a full day on a charge, as long as you
aren't using it often.

------
ifearthenight
I first saw this and was pretty impressed.

Then I saw this and was less so.

[http://www.youmobile.org/blogs/entry/Huawei-Reveals-the-
Worl...](http://www.youmobile.org/blogs/entry/Huawei-Reveals-the-World-
Thinnest-Smartphone-Hands-on-photos-)

------
brisance
Back when I had a Palm Pilot, the screen would shatter if I left it in my
pocket and sat down. I wonder how well these phones would hold up.

